# Which drop bars for Audax



## Phideaux (27 Mar 2009)

I'm building my first bike and trying to make something that suitable for general road use, commuting and leisure cycling with friends. Perhaps with an eventual aspiration towards Audax at some point. 

I have a Kenisis Racelight T frame (58cm) with carbon forks/headset (1 1/8") and need some relatively inexpensive drop bars and stem to go on to it. Stem length somewhere around the 10-14cm. 

What would you recommend for drop bar design? 
Carbon or Alu? 
Should I go for oversize or standard (I have medium hand size, a 48" chest with approx 46cm joint-to-joint so I'm assuming a 46 width bar)


----------



## Spoon (28 Mar 2009)

I don't know anything about carbon bars, but have a look at Nitto Randonneur and Nitto Noodle bars. I've got Noodles on my audax bike and they're perfect for me. Quite a few comfy hand positions to choose from.
Read about noodle bars at Rivendell
Hubjub or On-One have them in the UK


----------



## willem (29 Mar 2009)

Another vote in favour of the Nitto Noodle bar. They are strong, and they are the most comfortable bars I have ever owned (max width 48 cm, or 46 cm in the lightweight Soba version). The randonneur bars are a bit higher, and the drop is not so low but hey are much narrower. Not only is the widest one only 45 cm, but that is at the bar ends. They flare outwards, so at the hoods they are narrower still.
Willem


----------

